# Kaufempfehlung Downhill/Freeride für 10 Jährigen



## Rai3 (7. März 2011)

Tach zusammen,

seit letzem Jahr fahre ich regelmäßig mit meinen Söhnen nach Winterberg in den Bikepark.
Den beiden Großen (15/19) habe ich, nachdem Ihre "normalo" Fahrräder ständig Defekte an Schaltung, Rahmen, oder sonstigen Anbauteilen hatten, jeweils ein Bergamont Downhill aus dem Radverleih in Willingen spendiert.

Mein 10-jähriger passt auf so ein Teil natürlich nicht drauf. Mit seinem 26" Scott MTB war er aber in dem steilen Gelände überfordert. Der Bikeverleiher meinte, er solle die Fahrtechnik erst auf einem kleineren Hardtail lernen.
Deshalb habe ich an seinem alten 24" Kinder-MTB mit Y-Rahmen von Univega alle Anbauteile entfernt. Mit diesem Teil sind wir dann den Rest der Saison zuende gefahren. Allerdings gab es hier immer wieder Problem, speziell mit den Felgenbremsen.

Nun suche ich übergangsweise ein Bike für Ihn. Kann mir jemand eine Empfehlung geben. Ich würde lieber ein Rad von der Stange kaufen, da ich mir die Umbauten, die hier im Forum teilweise beschrieben sind nicht wirklich zutraue.

Mit der Bitte um Hilfe, auch im Namen meines Filius, danke ich allen.

Schöne Grüße
Rainer


----------



## Pilatus (7. März 2011)

von Specilized das Grom






und von Kona das stinky 2-4


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matzell (8. März 2011)

Das Grom gibt es nicht mehr zudem wenn man es noch bekommen "sollte" Sollten unbedingt die bremsen getauscht werden die laufen da nämlich nur mechanisch. über den tausch der Gabel würd ich auch nachdenken. zudem ist es auch mehr für frauen ausgelegt "siehe Tiefgezogenes oberrohr"

Das kona hat Potential, aber für den Preis würde ich lieber nen S rahmen als bighit nehmen, gibt es Günstig hier teilweise im Bikemarkt auch schon komplett. 

zudem kann man aber auch andere rahmen empfehlen aber als einsteiger modelle würd ich doch erstmal nen gebrauchtes Kaufen um zu sehen ob der kleine wirklich spaß dran hat und das gute rad nicht irgendwann in der ecke verstaubt.

Kleiner anmerk an die felgen bremse wenn er wirklich Dh fahren möchte oder den Bikepark unsicher machen will UNEBDINGT entfernen und hydrauliche bremsen montieren.
Grüße


----------



## Deleted 104857 (8. März 2011)

YT-first play


----------



## zimtsternchen (8. März 2011)

hab ich gerade im Bikemarkt entdeckt...

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/357732/cat/all

vielleicht wäre das ja was


----------



## joe267 (8. März 2011)

Da gibt es nur diese 3 Räder:
Kona Stinky 24
Norco B-Line 24
Yt Play 24
Mein Sohn fährt das Stinky und ist sehr zufrieden damit,auch wenn es nicht das Leichtgewicht unter den Bikes ist.Ich würde meinem Kind kein 26er Bike kaufen das ihm zu gross ist ,nur damit er hineinwächst.Aber die meisten hier, sehen das wohl etwas anders.


----------



## zimtsternchen (8. März 2011)

... das Banshee ist ein XS Rahmen (bis 155cm) und kann mit 26" oder 24" Laufrädern gefahren werden...

war nur so ne Idee. Letztendlich muss das jeder (Vater) selber wissen.

Viel Erfolg beim Kauf.


----------



## Rai3 (8. März 2011)

Gute Vorschläge bisher, allerdings liegen die schon noch über meinem Budget. 
Wie Matzel schon treffend schrieb, weiß ich ja nicht ob und wie lange der Sohn dabeibleibt.
Das Rad aus dem Bikemarkt könnt mir schon echt gut gefallen, ist mir für ein gebrauchtes Rad für einen 10-Jährigen aber einfach zu teuer.
Beim nachgoogeln bin ich dann auf das Kona Shred 2-4 gestossen. Das könnte mir auch gefallen. Kostet nur die Hälfte des Stinky, allerdings dann ohne Vollferderung.

Insgesamt denke ich, das ein Gebrauchtes wohl das Beste wäre, aber bisher konnte ich kein Interessantes finden ;-(

Vielleicht gibt es ja noch weitere Vorschläge ...

Rainer


----------



## Matzell (9. März 2011)

Also selbst ein gebrauchtes gutes wirst du nur selten im Bikemarkt finden aber wie schon erwÃ¤hnt mit nem bighit kannste nix falsch machen die stehen teilweise fÃ¼r 700-950â¬drinne.

hier mal eventuelle bsp.
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/357849/cat/42

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/357901/cat/74
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/357049/cat/74
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/357580/cat/42
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/357297/cat/42
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/356789/cat/42
GrÃ¶Ãe zwischen s-m musste mal gucken einfach. 
bei vielen bikes kannst du auch 24" LR rein packen dÃ¼rfte nicht soo das problem geben.

nur mal ein paar bsp alle unter 1000â¬ zum ausprobieren reicht es ich wÃ¼rde nicht zu sehr aus geld gucken 1000â¬sollte dir es schon wert sein. Der keleine soll auch spaÃ dabei haben und nicht vorm nÃ¤chsten baum fahren und einen rahmenbruch erliegen. 
hoffe ich konnte erstmal helfen.


----------



## Deleted 139833 (9. März 2011)

Hi,
in der Regel sind die Gabeln bei den Rädern von der Stange einfach Sch****e.:kotz:
Aus diesem Grund fahren bei uns fast alle Kids so ein Bike:





Als nächstes kommen noch andere Bremsen dran und gut ist!


----------

